# Donation Poll



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Just wanted to get a vote on a few idea's


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Just wanted to remind everyone about donations as we have not reached our hosting target for this year. The next payment is not due yet but as we all know Christmas is just around the corner and most of us will be skint by then.

If you enjoy this forum then help us keep it alive. Visit the Donate to the forum topic for more information.

Thanks


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

How much more is needed?


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

ian said:


> How much more is needed?


i havnt donated yet? how much do we need x


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

We need just under £35, £33.12 to be exact but this can change due to the exchange rates but this is the correct amount at the time of me posting this.

If we can raise this amount it will cover us until Feb 2011


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

is there any other ways of raising the money other than donation? x


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

What did you have in mind?


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

erm......
............
i dunno....

a raffle? lol x


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

I feel that if things are limited to donation a few people wont be able to use the forum. I know there are few people who can't donate for one reason or another, including me, and I would hate to loose this community we have here.

Vi x


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Dom how much is the standard donation for the forum as i am thinking i would like to if i can afford it ?

What about a Annual subscription if we cant raise it otherwise ?


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

violet1991 said:


> I feel that if things are limited to donation a few people wont be able to use the forum. I know there are few people who can't donate for one reason or another, including me, and I would hate to loose this community we have here.


Vi, I think you have gone slightly off course, the poll was to get an idea of what people thought was the best way to about funding, that was put up months ago. We have decided to go for accepting donations at random.

It is not and never will be compulsory to donate. If you cant or don't want to donate for what ever reason you will not be affected in any way. The reason I bought the topic back into light is we are getting closer to the renewal date and would like to get a few donations in to help with the funding.

Even if no donations were to come in (which I doubt will happen) I personally would pay for the hosting.



Jammy said:


> Dom how much is the standard donation for the forum as i am thinking i would like to if i can afford it ?
> 
> What about a Annual subscription if we cant raise it otherwise ?


Again as stated above the forum will never be compulsory to donate i.e. an annual subscription.

There is not a standard donation amount. We just ask that you donate what you can, there are well over 200 members here and although not all are active if ever member donated £1 we could host the forum for years to come.

I hope this clears up any confusion :? if not feel free to post here and I will try to answer


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

So for example £5 per donation would be very acceptable ?


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes that would help a great deal. 

I cant stress enough that this is not compulsory and I don't want anyone to think that they need to donate.

There are other ways of bringing in funding such as adverts on the forum but I personally don't like adverts and don't really want to go down that route.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have resolved to donate as and when i can, because I want to help out as this forum has helped me a great deal and I have made some lovely friends who are 'crazy mice people' like me! lol

Willow xx


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

How much is needed now?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

If half the members donated just $1.00 (approx. .6 of a pound, if my memory serves me well) I bet that would cover expenses quite nicely, and probably handsomely. Am I on the right track Dom, (domdomdom ok I'll stop that right now).


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

moustress said:


> If half the members donated just $1.00 (approx. .6 of a pound, if my memory serves me well) I bet that would cover expenses quite nicely, and probably handsomely. Am I on the right track Dom, (domdomdom ok I'll stop that right now).


That's correct, It would cover it nicely



Kallan said:


> How much is needed now?


We have now reached the target. Thank you to everyone who has donated. Donations are still begin taken and will continue to fund the forum for years to come.

Thank you again to everyone who has donated so far.


----------



## midori (Oct 1, 2009)

I am new and am glad to see you decided to keep it as donations as and when people can/want to, it's admirable and IMHO the best way to do things.

I have found the forum useful and helpful so far and would be more than happy to donate something. However, rather embarrassingly, I will have to wait until my husban dgets back from Afghanistan on Sunday night, as I am a total technophobe and do not know how to do such things online...


----------

